# Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML

## emitrax

Hi, 

has anyone been able to get direct rendering and 1280x800 resolution for this integrated video card?

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
> 
> 

 

thanks

emitrax

----------

## NeddySeagoon

This wiki entry covers the set up you need.

edit - fixed url

----------

## genfive

i have the intel 82852GME... but in anycase, my way of setting the ModeLine is 

do get-edid | parse-edid

the very end of the output will have all the information you need:  doclock rate, Hfreq, Vfreq, and flags.

----------

## d_m

Just to add to the last post, you can get those commands from x11-misc/read-edid.

However, it's not directly relevant, since EDID is for Plug-n-Play monitors, and the poster is more worried about getting the card working in general.

----------

## emitrax

 *genfive wrote:*   

> i have the intel 82852GME... but in anycase, my way of setting the ModeLine is 
> 
> do get-edid | parse-edid
> 
> the very end of the output will have all the information you need:  doclock rate, Hfreq, Vfreq, and flags.

 

Thanks a lot for the tip! Very useful!

 *Quote:*   

>  Mode    "1280x800"      # vfreq 59.969Hz, hfreq 48.935kHz
> 
>                 DotClock        68.900000
> 
>                 HTimings        1280 1301 1333 1408
> ...

 

Thanks NeddySeagoon for the link! I'll test it right away.

emitrax

EDIT: I managed to get my video card working. Just one more problem left... console resolution! I cound't find any i810 frame buffer support so I used vesafb. But I don't know how to set 1280x800 resolution. I'm using a vanilla 2.6.17.6.

----------

## d_m

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> EDIT: I managed to get my video card working. Just one more problem left... console resolution! I cound't find any i810 frame buffer support so I used vesafb. But I don't know how to set 1280x800 resolution. I'm using a vanilla 2.6.17.6.

 

Try these for vga parameters (they are all 1280x1024 in VESA, with different numbers of colors):

775 (0x307) - 256 colors

793 (0x319) - 32k colors

794 (0x31A) - 64k colors

795 (0x31B) - 16m colors

----------

## emitrax

Thanks but I need 1280x800.

----------

## d_m

Use vbetest to see what values are available, and then add 512 to their number and try using that...

i.e.:

```
sudo vbetest

Password:

VBE Version 3.0

Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

[316] 1920x1200 (256 color palette)

[333] 1920x1200 (5:6:5)

[348] 1920x1200 (8:8:8)

[314] 1600x1200 (256 color palette)

[331] 1600x1200 (5:6:5)

[346] 1600x1200 (8:8:8)

[263] 1280x1024 (256 color palette)

[282] 1280x1024 (5:6:5)

[283] 1280x1024 (8:8:8)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

Type a mode number, or 'q' to quit - q
```

See if 1280x800 shows up... if so give that a shot. I haven't had any luck use vbetool, etc. to switch modes, so I would just adjust the grub/lilo configuration to try the new vga parameter.

Anyway, good luck.

----------

## emitrax

I'm sorry but what's the ebuild that contains vbtest?

Is there anyone with this card that has been able to get 1280x800 console resolution?

----------

## beatryder

 *emitrax wrote:*   

> I'm sorry but what's the ebuild that contains vbtest?
> 
> Is there anyone with this card that has been able to get 1280x800 console resolution?

 

```
equery belongs vbetest

[ Searching for file(s) vbetest in *... ]

sys-libs/lrmi-0.8 (/usr/bin/vbetest)
```

----------

## emitrax

 *vbetest wrote:*   

> xartime emitrax # vbetest
> 
> VBE Version 3.0
> 
> Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
> ...

 

Ok thanks. What now? Shall I add vga=280 to my grub.conf?

Thanks for helping.

----------

## beatryder

no

that wont work. You have to get 915resolution to start before modules are loaded.

http://www.uplinklabs.net/tech/?p=5

That guy has a good guide to making it work.

----------

## emitrax

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> no
> 
> that wont work. Y

 

Yep. It didn't work!

 *guide wrote:*   

> the correct way to make 855resolution start up before modules is to create a /etc/runlevels/boot/.critical file, with checkroot 855resolution modules checkfs localmount clock in it. BE VERY CAREFUL NOT TO MISTYPE THE DATA FOR THIS FILE. I mistyped the information and ended up needing to format because of massive filesystem corruption.

 

No way I'm gonna try that! Murphy's law is not on my side!  :Very Happy:  Thanks anyway!

----------

## rpb

hi emitrax,

Did you manage to get this to work?

I've got a Dell D420 which uses:

VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

I got the 1280x800 to work with 915resolution (0.5.2).

Not getting direct rendering to work though - any luck on your side?

----------

## olger901

I wrote a wiki for common problems on the Dell Inspiron 6400 with Intel 945GM, but it might work for you too.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Dell_Inspiron_6400_Fixes_for_common_problems

----------

## rpb

hi olger901,

Thanks for the suggestion - I tried the steps in your wiki, without success. Here is my setup, would appreciate any further suggestions:

```

mesa-6.5.1-r1

x11-drm-20060608

kernel - 2.6.16-suspend2-r8 (I also tried 2.6.17-gentoo-r8)

xorg-x11-7.1

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

```

I do NOT load i915, drm, agpgart, intel-agp or any other stuff in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 

stuff from my Xorg.log (I don't know if it's important)

```

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

... (whole bunch the same except different visuals)

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

```

Relevant sections from my Xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        Option      "VideoOverlay"      "on"

        Option      "NoAccel"  "false"

        Option      "backingstore"  "true"

        Option      "DRI"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "XVideo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

```

----------

## olger901

Also make sure you've compiled agpgart (with the Intel AGP Bridge) statically into your kernel. I don't know why, but I do remember this has to be compiled statically into your kernel, even if you videocard uses a PCI-E bridge (don't ask why) but I can vaguely remember that it fixed something for me.

Next thing is to make sure that you disabled drm support in the kernel and have loaded the i810 module using modprobe i810 (or added it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, ran modules-update -f afterwards and rebooted).

Also use glxinfo to verify if Direct Rendering is working or if it's using mesa indirect glx.

----------

## rpb

hi olger901,

Thanks for your time.

I tried your suggestions:

```

$ grep -e "AGP" .config

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

```

```

$ lsmod | grep i915

i915                   22016  2

drm                    86040  3 i915

```

My card only works with the i915 driver and not the i810 one.

but still nothing

```

$ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

anyway, thanks again.

----------

## olger901

 *rpb wrote:*   

> hi olger901,
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> I tried your suggestions:
> ...

 

could you post your xorg.conf, your gxlinfo (full) and your xorg log file please, that way I might be able to assist you better, oh and a list of USE flags can come in handy too (make sure the dri and opengl flags are enabled at least)?

btw as far as I am aware my system loads both the i810 and the i915 driver when issueing a modprobe i810 so you might still wanna try that.

----------

## rpb

Another thing that I think might be a problem is my 'shared' video memory. I don't know how to check if that's working. As far as I understand, my video card steal the memory from the RAM, but I don't know if it's stealing enough?

use flags:

```

USE="X mono emacs jpg jpeg png tiff gif gs 16bit async alsa bluetooth cdrom bzip2 truetype cdrom divx4linux dri dvd escreen fat glx -gnome -kde -ipv6 -qt xscreensaver network netcdf reiserfs mpeg mmx wmf svg spell gimpprint quicktime real mp3 acpi lm_sensors pmu opengl mikmod sdl hdf hdf5"

```

cflags:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

```

Content of xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

        Option          "BlankTime" "5"

        Option          "StandbyTime" "10"

        Option          "SuspendTime" "20"

        Option          "OffTime" "30"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Touchpad"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "130"

    Option         "RightEdge" "840"

    Option         "TopEdge" "130"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "640"

    Option         "FingerLow" "7"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "8"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "110"

    Option         "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.60"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.030"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

    Option         "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

    Option         "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option         "CircularScrolling" "on"

    Option         "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option         "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "USB Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option          "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

        Option          "Buttons"       "5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        #Driver      "vesa"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

        #Option     "VideoOverlay"      "on"

        #Option     "NoAccel"  "false"

        #Option     "backingstore"  "true"

        Option      "DRI"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "XVideo" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "dri"

  Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Output of glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.3 Mesa 6.5.1)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x30 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

```

I did try loading the i810 module, didn't make any difference. When I did lsmod it said i810 wasn't used by anyone, but it loaded the i915 module as well and that was used.

section from /var/log/Xorg.log with some drm errors...

```

I810(0): initializing int10

I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller

I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

I810(0): Allocated 128 kB for the ring buffer at 0x0

I810(0): Allocating at least 384 scanlines for pixmap cache

I810(0): Initial framebuffer allocation size: 6656 kByte

I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for HW cursor at 0xffff000 (0x36dd7000)

I810(0): Allocated 16 kB for HW (ARGB) cursor at 0xfffb000 (0x36f14000)

I810(0): Allocated 4 kB for Overlay registers at 0xfffa000 (0x364f9000).

I810(0): Allocated 64 kB for the scratch buffer at 0xffea000

enDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

enDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

enDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

enDevice: Open failed

enDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

enDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

enDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

enDevice: Open failed

enByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

enDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

enDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

enByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

enByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

I810(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver

I810(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

I810(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

I810(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8c98000

I810(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8c98000 to 0xb7b0a000

I810(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0020000

I810(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

I810(0): Allocated 32 kB for the logical context at 0xffe2000.

```

----------

## olger901

Okay I want you to try the following remove your whole videocard section and replace it with the following:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Card0"

    Driver      "i810"

    VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Aftwards run eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Also use modprobe i810 instead of modprobe i915 (also be sure you've added it to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)

Also make sure that DRM is DISABLED in the kernel and agpgart and the intel agp chipset are enabled as it is for me.

That is all I use on my system and Direct Rendering is working fine with those setting so it should work for you too.

BTW: Would you also mind running glxgears for a minute or so and post the results here, because perhaps Direct Rendering is working fine, but glxinfo just tells you it's not.

----------

## rpb

thanks for the advice olger901,

I did what you suggested. Here's output of glxgears:

```

4880 frames in 5.1 seconds = 960.257 FPS

4831 frames in 5.0 seconds = 956.777 FPS

5075 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1008.432 FPS

5156 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1019.917 FPS

5133 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1015.221 FPS

5139 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1023.166 FPS

```

CPU was running at 50% all the time.

here's selected output from lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   22016  2

i810                   23680  0

drm                    86040  4 i915,i810

i2c_i801               10124  0

i2c_core               23168  1 i2c_i801

generic                 5508  0 [permanent]

i8xx_tco                8604  0

```

```

$ glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20050225 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

If i don't load i810 I get exactly the same results, without the i810 in lsmod.

Thanks for your help, I guess I'll just have to wait for updates to the drivers and mesa and try again.

----------

## forceflow2

 *olger901 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also make sure that DRM is DISABLED in the kernel and agpgart and the intel agp chipset are enabled as it is for me.
> 
> That is all I use on my system and Direct Rendering is working fine with those setting so it should work for you too.
> ...

 

That's odd. I have the exact same card and had to enable DRM in the kernel to get DRI working. I don't even have the x11-drm package installed on my system.

----------

## olger901

 *rpb wrote:*   

> thanks for the advice olger901,
> 
> I did what you suggested. Here's output of glxgears:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well this may sound even odder but 1023fps is actually normal for a acellerated Intel 945GM. When I run glxgears on my notebook (a Intel 945GM aswell) I'm getting 1070fps approx

----------

## mathio

Hello,

I have the same problem - I have the intel onboard VGA card 

```
l# lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
```

compiled in a kernel:

```
# grep -e "AGP" /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
```

when I try glxinfo it returns this:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No
```

(full output here in pastebin).

And the glxgears has only ~ 300 fps, the CPU is running at more than 90% during it:

```
# glxgears

1832 frames in 5.2 seconds = 349.788 FPS

2040 frames in 5.5 seconds = 368.110 FPS

1680 frames in 5.2 seconds = 320.469 FPS

1200 frames in 5.1 seconds = 235.066 FPS

1680 frames in 5.3 seconds = 314.133 FPS

1320 frames in 5.1 seconds = 259.353 FPS

1560 frames in 5.0 seconds = 311.787 FPS
```

I'd like to have few games running, but this not the biggest issue. I want to watch movies at my linux but when I load a movie in Kaffeine (I tried other players too) I get this error:

```
Loading of player part 'KaffeinePart' failed.

Details: All Video Drivers failed to initialize!
```

Anyone has any idea what's my problem? If I wont set that driver up I will have to buy new VGA (I dont want to get rid of linux). But I dont play many games and non of the are "brand new" so I dont really need a new VGA card.

----------

## olger901

 *mathio wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I have the same problem - I have the intel onboard VGA card 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Please don't hijack someones thread and make a new thread regarding your problem. Describe everything clearly in the thread and add the needed log files (Xorg.0.log, make.conf, xorg.conf etc...)

----------

## mathio

Okay Im sorry I just thought similar things should be together.

----------

